# Game #56: Atlanta Hawks (34-18) @ Phoenix Suns (32-23) - 2/19



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 97-107 @ Dallas Mavericks*












*Phoenix Suns (32-23) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*Atlanta Hawks (34-18)

Starters: 





































PG Mike Bibby | SG Joe Johnson | SF Marvin Williams | PF Josh Smith | C Al Horford
* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

16-12, Hawks 5:11 left


Amare 6 pts (2-3). 26/12 in last 7 games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God, I love Dudley. Drills a 3 and then terrorizes Crawford right after.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Would PHX have accepted Smith + Marvin for Amare? Kinda wondered if Atlanta had done a deal like that, if it would've been enough to make the Finals or at least make the ECF competitive


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ATLien said:


> Would PHX have accepted Smith + Marvin for Amare? Kinda wondered if Atlanta had done a deal like that, if it would've been enough to make the Finals or at least make the ECF competitive


I had wondered why they didn't try since they were interested few yrs ago. Horford would be perfect next to him and maybe elevate them like you said. 

It's possible with Marvin. I think Josh and filler might've gotten it done instead.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

26-23, Suns at the end of 1. 

Amare 13 pts (4-5).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye with an aggressive move jamming it home. I like seeing that. Especially when his 3 pt shot is not falling.

Then after Hawk TO, Frye with turnaround jumper.


34-25, Suns 8:57 left. 10-2 run for Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why is everyone writing the playoffs so soon? All I hear is Lakers and Cavaliers, but I think there is more than enough teams to compete or even knock out those teams in the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice snap and step back jumer by Dragic.


Probably cuz the NBA, everyone expects the favs to make it. This is why NFLs better. Cavs I could see, but not Lakers except maybe against Denver.


38-32, Suns 5:42 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

50-49, Hawks at the half. 

WTF ****ty end to the qrter. Hawks go 10-0 run.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, Suns did about everything wrong in the last few minutes to close the quarter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Also, have to say, Josh Smith would be ****ing INSANE in this system.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez leading the break, Jrich with behind the back pass back to him and Smith with a "block" that should've been a foul.

Weird sequence.

59-59 5:28 left in 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

70-66, Suns at the end of 3.

Nobody could score much for awhile there. Both percentages went way down (Hawks shooting 38% to Suns 45%)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Dragic with long sick bounce pass between Bibby's legs to Frye who finished with the jam.

76-70, Suns 9:09 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Always funny how our 2nd unit is so much better defensively than 1st.


83-70, Suns 5:43 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing awesome passing. Dragic to a sprintig Jrich who touch passes it backwards to Lou for the dunk.


85-76, Suns 2:44 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash chased down the ball and just threw it up there andmade it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 88, Hawks 80*


Amare 22 pts (8-13), 8 rebs 


Bench won this game end of 3rd and most of the 4th though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This team is more than capable of putting together a nice win streak. Lets see if they can. (I'm talking about 8 or 9 in a row)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns have really turned things around. Glad they didn't trade Amare. Robin Lopez has really been stepping up.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Glad to see the Suns can win even when Nash has a rare terrible game >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Glad to see the Suns can win even when Nash has a rare terrible game >_>


Yet no mention of Richardson who posted a 2-9fg and 0-4 for 3pt. Is it just me or is it terrible that we don't even raise an eyebrow to these numbers


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm numb to his ****tiness. I'd rather we start Dragic. 

When Jrich is on though and scoring 20 pts, we haven't lost much.


----------

